# Maritzcx survey



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi,

I got a survey form in the mail from Maritzcx about our Model 3. Not the first survey from this company, I filled out the online survey but took photos of the paper survey with the answers I marked. I'm curious if I got anything technically wrong:








"Adaptive Headlights" - I counted the auto-dimming as adaptive although sometime it means they follow steering inputs. I don't listen to "HD radio" in part because of bad experience with local AM/FM radio which goes for satellite radio too. Sorry about the "Heads Up" display, I tried a cell phone version but decided it wasn't worth it.


















Sorry, that was "32" on the I-Pace ... too big.










Bob Wilson


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

The car does have HD radio.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

The car does not have a heads up display.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

Got the same survey.


----------

